# Bavarian not German?



## jtg (Oct 9, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> Hitler's Eagle's Nest is actually in Austria, just over the border I thought? It's featured in the end of Band of Brothers, though there wasn't actually much fighting there.
> At least BMWs are made in Germany, whereas a lot of "American" cars are actually made in Canada or Mexico.


That show/series/movie was awesome, to bad it was so short. I never watched the 6th disc/tape. I heard the last disc was extremely boring? Is it worht watching?


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

jtg said:


> I didn't mean it that way. I just wanted to know where the Eagle/Egg nest was. And use that name to be more specific of the location.


Thanks, I thought you thought you were being funny. So what's with your friend anyway is he just being a know-it-all? Does he drive a BMW?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

kyyuan said:


> sigh...how unfortunate. However, look at the Honda and Toyota plants in the U.S., they sure churn out quality stuff. Thus, it's not the people, it's the management/company that will make it or break it. As you appropriately put, the "roots."


from what i have heard a while back, the marysville, oh, accords are not as good as the japanese made ones. it was that apparent to the friend at a honda dealership and his manager. they compared specimens from each source side-by-side. the civic quality is going downhill a bit from what i've heard. the north american civic is made ontario. :tsk:


----------



## jtg (Oct 9, 2003)

Moderato said:


> Thanks, I thought you thought you were being funny. So what's with your friend anyway is he just being a know-it-all? Does he drive a BMW?


No, he was a Honda/Acura Salesmans that i was selling my winter beater to. Har har har
Maybe he has Bavarian roots and got offended.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

When I was in Germany, only the Bavarians would yell at me if I asked for spaetzle with my bratwurst, instead of sauerkraut... They'd say "Das schmeckt nicht" ("It won't taste good") even though I'm the one eating it... :tsk: I guess they were trying to save me from looking uncouth... I finally was able to persuade one waitress to let me have knoedel instead of sauerkraut... :thumbup:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Salvator said:


> When I was in Germany, only the Bavarians would yell at me if I asked for spaetzle with my bratwurst, instead of sauerkraut... They'd say "Das schmeckt nicht" ("It won't taste good") even though I'm the one eating it... :tsk: I guess they were trying to save me from looking uncouth... I finally was able to persuade one waitress to let me have knoedel instead of sauerkraut... :thumbup:


Spaetzle with your Bratwust!  I don't blame them for not serving you that... 

Save the Spaetzle for the Schnitzel. Bratwurst should be served mit Broetchen, Sauerkraut, und scharf senf! :thumbup:

To each their own... :angel:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

beauport said:


> I presume you meant to add except those BMW's which are made in the United States or S. Africa?


The point is that BMWs made in the US or South Africa, don't say "Made in Germany" on the sticker. US cars made in Mexico can say "Made in America" - thanks to NAFTA.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

jtg said:


> That show/series/movie was awesome, to bad it was so short. I never watched the 6th disc/tape. I heard the last disc was extremely boring? Is it worht watching?


The last two episodes are kind of slow yes - and depressing - of course you should watch them anyway.
Don't worry, Spielberg and Hanks are making another Band of Brothers about the Pacific war (and the Marines I presume). Can't wait!


----------



## jtg (Oct 9, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> The last two episodes are kind of slow yes - and depressing - of course you should watch them anyway.
> Don't worry, Spielberg and Hanks are making another Band of Brothers about the Pacific war (and the Marines I presume). Can't wait!


No $%#ing way. When is it out? I must have it. Must havvvvveeeee!!!!!


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

jtg said:


> No $%#ing way. When is it out? I must have it. Must havvvvveeeee!!!!!


Hold on, I'm not even sure they've started filming yet!


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> Hitler's Eagle's Nest is actually in Austria, just over the border I thought? It's featured in the end of Band of Brothers, though there wasn't actually much fighting there.
> At least BMWs are made in Germany, whereas a lot of "American" cars are actually made in Canada or Mexico.


I was under the impression that the Eagle's Nest is in Berchtesgaden, which is definitely in Germany. About 20 miles from Salzburg, however, so very close to Austria. There's a tour site here that gives a good overview.

Loved the HBO series. The book was even better -- I wish they had filmed more episodes!


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

AndDown said:


> You forgot Austria - or is Austria part of Germany now?


 Actually BMW does not have a factory in Austria. The X3 has been completely outsourced and is made in a non BMW factory, Steyr-Daimler-Puch Fahrzeugtechnik AG & Co. plant in Graz, Austria.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> The point is that BMWs made in the US or South Africa, don't say "Made in Germany" on the sticker. US cars made in Mexico can say "Made in America" - thanks to NAFTA.


 I do not believe the statement you made is correct. NAFTA is a trade agreement for North America just like the European Common Market was for Europe. It is not a political unification aggreement like the European Union that has superceded the European Common Market. Cars made in Mexico must still be identified as made in Mexico as well as the cars made in Canada must identify their country of origin.

If your statement was correct then German made BMW's would be labeled made in the European Union. For all practical purposes there are no borders between members of the European Union. NAFTA does not even come close to that.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

WARNING: TEMPORARY THREAD HIJACK: My governor is *Austrian* (like most Americans would actually know the difference between Austria and Germany :tsk: ) - even though the official language of Austria is German - do many Germans consider the Austrians to speak good German?

END OF TEMPORARY THREAD HIJACK :eeps:


----------



## Maverick88 (Jul 5, 2003)

car_for_mom said:


> WARNING: TEMPORARY THREAD HIJACK: My governor is *Austrian* (like most Americans would actually know the difference between Austria and Germany :tsk: ) - even though the official language of Austria is German - do many Germans consider the Austrians to speak good German?
> 
> END OF TEMPORARY THREAD HIJACK :eeps:


 I don't know what you consider "good" German considering there are so many different dialects such as; the standard German Hochdeutsch, Niederdeutsch, Mitteldeutsch, Oberdeutsch, etc...  Over time the distinctions between the dialects became more subtitle - Today it is not a problem for people from different regions to understand each other.<o =""></o>

Austrians have a distinct dialect similar to Hochdeutsch but with other influences...

Sorry if this does not make any sense, it is late here. :snooze:


----------



## Maverick88 (Jul 5, 2003)

Spectre said:


> I was under the impression that the Eagle's Nest is in Berchtesgaden, which is definitely in Germany. About 20 miles from Salzburg, however, so very close to Austria. There's a tour site here that gives a good overview.
> 
> Loved the HBO series. The book was even better -- I wish they had filmed more episodes!


 Nice avatar  .... 

EDIT: BTW, It violates the new TOU


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> Actually BMW does not have a factory in Austria. The X3 has been completely outsourced and is made in a non BMW factory, Steyr-Daimler-Puch Fahrzeugtechnik AG & Co. plant in Graz, Austria.


Oh, but it does. BMW has two plants in Austria:

BMW Steyr (not the same as Magna Steyr - Steyr is a place) makes half a million diesel engines a year

BMW Landshut is a centre of excellence which also makes various interior and exterior components

You are right about the outsourced manufacture of X3s to Magna Steyr (which also builds Mercs, Saabs and Chryslers/Jeeps).


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

TD said:


> Bavarians are like German Texans.
> 
> Bavaria is a state in Germany. But Bavarians have that same arrogance bred of insecurity that Texans have and insist that they are Bavarians first and Germans second.





Desertnate said:


> Correct me if I am wrong here Alex...
> 
> I heard it explained that the state of Bavaria and parts of Austria used to be their own country called Bavaira just as Prussia at one time was it own country, thus the emphasis on being Bavarians first and German Second.


Texas used to be a country, the Republic of Texas, before it joined the States.

What gets me is people here in TX with bumper stickers like "Native Texan" or "I wasn't born here but I got here as soon as I could!". I never understood the mentality of this pride. Heck, I'd be ashamed.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> At least BMWs are made in Germany, whereas a lot of "American" cars are actually made in Canada or Mexico.


But are they built by Germans or by Turks?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

hmr said:


> Texas used to be a country, the Republic of Texas, before it joined the States.
> 
> What gets me is people here in TX with bumper stickers like "Native Texan" or "I wasn't born here but I got here as soon as I could!". I never understood the mentality of this pride. Heck, I'd be ashamed.


 I know.

And, honestly, while not every Texan or every Bavarian displays this attitude, many of both do. And it's really an almost identical attitude.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

hmr said:


> Texas used to be a country, the Republic of Texas, before it joined the States.
> 
> What gets me is people here in TX with bumper stickers like "Native Texan" or "I wasn't born here but I got here as soon as I could!". I never understood the mentality of this pride. Heck, I'd be ashamed.


Love NY? Take I-30 East.


----------



## Sierra_Nevada (Jan 21, 2004)

Spectre said:


> I was under the impression that the Eagle's Nest is in Berchtesgaden, which is definitely in Germany. About 20 miles from Salzburg, however, so very close to Austria. There's a tour site here that gives a good overview.


This is the most accurate of all the statements made. The Eagle's Nest is actually on the top of a mtn. next to Berchesgarden. There is a distance between the two. Obersalzberg is located in between Berchesgarden and the Eagle's nest on the way up the Mtn. I vaguely recall band of brothers, but I'm pretty sure most of the bombing portraid at the end of the series was actually in Obersalzberg where all of the command houses, bunkers and tunnels were. There may have been a brief shot of the nest. The eagle's nest itself was actually unscathed by the bombing, but unfortunately it was later looted. I've been on those tours several times. I would definately recommend them to anybody visiting that area. Armed Forces Recreation Centers (AFRC) also offer the tours, if there are any servicemembers reading this. That whole area is truely amazing.

I don't think the Bavarian attitude is that bad. Most people are proud that they are Bavarian but equally, or more proud that they are German. Most people, regardless of nationality, are proud of their home state but even more proud of their country. My bad example would be to tell a Texan or Californian that their state sucks and New York is better. They might take offense, but not to the extent that if you told them that the US sucked. That is what I gathered from my 6 years living in Bavaria. Take it for what it is worth.


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

atyclb said:


> Love NY? Take I-30 East.


Ok, sorry for the insensitivity. Those bumper stickers and the attitude they convey irk me. And to be fair, the East has got its share: "I love NY", "Virginia is for Lovers", etc. But, those are innocuous, tourism-related slogans, IMO. Or, what's with "Don't mess with Texas", the anti-littering slogan? Talk about attitude there.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Band of Brothers has a scene where 101st soldiers break into the Eagle's Nest but find it deserted, and they hang out there for a few days. I've been to that town, but was short on time and I think the tour was closed, couldn't find info on it.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Maverick88 said:


> I don't know what you consider "good" German considering there are so many different dialects such as; the standard German Hochdeutsch, Niederdeutsch, Mitteldeutsch, Oberdeutsch, etc...  Over time the distinctions between the dialects became more subtitle - Today it is not a problem for people from different regions to understand each other.<o =""></o>
> 
> Austrians have a distinct dialect similar to Hochdeutsch but with other influences...
> 
> Sorry if this does not make any sense, it is late here. :snooze:


Don't forget Plattdeutsch! Ostfriesland represent! As for the Austrian / German language difference; A former co-worker of mine who has spent the last few years in Wien (Vienna) Austria loves to call me and berate my lousy German (as he calls it) in the Viennese accent that he has picked up... According to him, there is some "language" animosity, probably on par with someone with a New York accent picking on someone with a Southern accent... Harmless, for the most part... a good source of beer-drinking cameraderie...

Oh yeah, BTW, I did the Kehlsteinhaus (Eagles Nest) tour back in the early 80's and it was very interesting... Also stayed at the Hotel Walker (nearby hotel that the US military took over) that had it's own tunnel connection to the main bunker... Some of Hitler's pals (Goering, etc.) had houses nearby, with their own tunnel connections... I think the Hotel Walker is no longer a military hotel, have to look it up sometime and see what it is now...


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Salvator said:


> Don't forget Plattdeutsch! Ostfriesland represent! As for the Austrian / German language difference; A former co-worker of mine who has spent the last few years in Wien (Vienna) Austria loves to call me and berate my lousy German (as he calls it) in the Viennese accent that he has picked up... According to him, there is some "language" animosity, probably on par with someone with a New York accent picking on someone with a Southern accent... Harmless, for the most part... a good source of beer-drinking cameraderie...
> 
> Oh yeah, BTW, I did the Kehlsteinhaus (Eagles Nest) tour back in the early 80's and it was very interesting... Also stayed at the Hotel Walker (nearby hotel that the US military took over) that had it's own tunnel connection to the main bunker... Some of Hitler's pals (Goering, etc.) had houses nearby, with their own tunnel connections... I think the Hotel Walker is no longer a military hotel, have to look it up sometime and see what it is now...


Yes, this is what I was getting to; I was wondering if there was a little 'joshing' between Germans and Austrians over each other's pronounciation?

Some people make fun of Governor Schwartzenegger's accent - but I like hearing him; I think he's kind of fascinating. I like hearing all kinds of accents: Irish, African, English, German, etc!

My thoroughly French (though she was actually born in, gasp, _New Jersey_!) mother-in-law, who speaks Parisian French, does not consider what is spoken in Quebec to be French (but the French have a real 'tude about their language  )


----------



## Sierra_Nevada (Jan 21, 2004)

Salvator said:


> Oh yeah, BTW, I did the Kehlsteinhaus (Eagles Nest) tour back in the early 80's and it was very interesting... Also stayed at the Hotel Walker (nearby hotel that the US military took over) that had it's own tunnel connection to the main bunker... Some of Hitler's pals (Goering, etc.) had houses nearby, with their own tunnel connections... I think the Hotel Walker is no longer a military hotel, have to look it up sometime and see what it is now...


They ripped down the Hotel Walker in 2000 or 2001. When I was there the last time in 01 it was already gone and new construction had begun on that site. There is another German Hotel-Garni "Zum Turken" that is still situated on the tunnel system. The Americans closed that area in the late 80's or early 90's and have turned over the land. They have also gave up, or are in the process of giving up control of the hotel and recreation area on lake Chiemsee.  I guess it's for the better.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Sierra_Nevada said:


> They ripped down the Hotel Walker in 2000 or 2001. When I was there the last time in 01 it was already gone and new construction had begun on that site. There is another German Hotel-Garni "Zum Turken" that is still situated on the tunnel system. The Americans closed that area in the late 80's or early 90's and have turned over the land. They have also gave up, or are in the process of giving up control of the hotel and recreation area on lake Chiemsee.  I guess it's for the better.


That's too bad... I have fond memories of both places... In fact, on my most recent trip to Germany in late 1997, my wife and I were traveling to Salzburg and it was getting late. We were near Chiemsee so I suggested we stop there and see if they would let us stay. Upon arrival I indicated that I had stayed there many years before with my Dad (retired Army) and although I was not a military person myself, I was an American and could I maybe spend one night? The desk clerk initially said "No", that the hotel was only for military and government personnel. Then she leaned close and said that if I were on "Secret Government Business", I could stay... Of course, at that point, I whispered back to her that I was on secret government business (which of course, I could not divulge what it was) with one other operative and we would need a room for one night... She slid me a room key and indicated that I should have a good evening...


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

HW said:


> canada, mexico, u.s. of a; we all suck at making cars. :neener: the diff though is that most of these cars that are made in the north america are designed in the u.s. so the u.s. car production suck at the roots!  :neener:


I am compelled to correct my friend from Vancouver. Canadians do not suck at making cars. Living in Southwestern Ontario, which is auto plant North in North America, I am familiar with the quality awards which have been awarded to a number of Canadian plants. Further, a couple of plants (Toyota at Cambridge, Ford at Talbotville) have been rated very highly in rating of all plants/all manufacturers. So there. Ahem.


----------



## Player (Dec 4, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> Hitler's Eagle's Nest is actually in Austria, just over the border I thought? It's featured in the end of Band of Brothers, though there wasn't actually much fighting there.
> .


The eagle´s nest ( das kehlsteinhaus) is located in Germany, Berchtesgaden very close to the Austian border.

This is a "must see" when visiting Munich.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Paul A said:


> I am compelled to correct my friend from Vancouver. Canadians do not suck at making cars. Living in Southwestern Ontario, which is auto plant North in North America, I am familiar with the quality awards which have been awarded to a number of Canadian plants. Further, a couple of plants (Toyota at Cambridge, Ford at Talbotville) have been rated very highly in rating of all plants/all manufacturers. So there. Ahem.


I'd have to agree here...many Detroiters are driving around Canadian autos and don't even know it...hahaha...


----------

